# länge eines arrays bestimmen



## Guest (28. Apr 2005)

ich versuch mich jetzt schon seit ner stunde an folgendem problem
ich habe ein 2dimensionalles string array
und möchte die länge des arrays haben

überall find ich nur das hier :

String test[][] = new String[3][4];

int a = test.length();
int b = test[0].length();

irgendwie funktioniert das aber nicht, ich bekomm immer den fehler 
"cannot invoke .length() on the array type String[][]"

kann mir mal bitte einer helfen, ich komm nicht weiter

ich brauch nur die länge der ersten dimension, wenn man dies so sagen kann


----------



## Sky (28. Apr 2005)

Ohne Klammern:

```
String test[][] = new String[3][4]; 

int a = test.length; 
int b = test[0].length;
```


----------



## kaspar (28. Apr 2005)

Was musst du denn genau machen? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine andere Lösung ohne die Länge


----------



## kaspar (28. Apr 2005)

Wenn du 


```
String test[][] = new String[3][4];
```

schreibst, so ist die länge der ersten dimension 3 und die der zweiten dimension 4


----------



## Gast (28. Apr 2005)

thx @ sky80 den wald vor lauter bäum net gesehen... meingott des regt mich jetzt auf hehe

nochmal thx


----------

